# Battery Rating



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Sears has a group 24 "deep cycle" marine/rv flooded cell battery on sale for $69.00. Figured for that price I couldn't go wrong. Bought 2 but was wondering if the specs could be right. They list them as having a rating of 140 amp hours. Can this be right. From what I've read usually a group 24 has a max of about 90 amp hours. I've seen them listed as 110 amp hours but thought that was high.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

It could be right if it is under a different "hour rate". The 20hr rate is the rate at which you want to compare deep cycle batteries. Sometimes the advertising uses a longer discharge rate to make the battery look better than it really is......


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

That makes sense.Have to look at that.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Its probably reserve Capacity which is different than Amp Hours. It would make sense for a group 24 to have 140 minutes reserve capacity. Sears in the US gets some of their batteries from Johnson Controls and they make a group 24 that is rated 140 RC.


----------

